# Trying to be like Ray Donovan



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

In an effort to be more like Ray Donovan, I turned the top drawer of my dresser into a Watch Drawer. And it was really easy. All you need is a drawer, wood (I used 2x3's, screw's and some felt and fabric glue. Here are some pictures.


































































This project only cost me about 23 bucks! That's way cheaper than buying a Watch Display case!


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

Now if you can just find a way to keep all of your automatic watches wound while laying in the drawer like he does, you'll be set. 

Chad


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice!

Easy, huh? I can barely hang a picture!  

Lovely collection too. 


Eric


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

EHV said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Easy, huh? I can barely hang a picture!
> 
> ...


Hahaha.. Thanks for the compliment and the laugh. It really is quite easy though. Just cut the wood to size, wrap it with felt and screw them in from the bottom. Done!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Nokie said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks Nokie, I appreciate it!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome work!! Love the fact you can easily expand it in the future too. I might just have to try this myself!


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Awesome work!! Love the fact you can easily expand it in the future too. I might just have to try this myself!


Thanks Crezo! There is definitely room for expansion but I'm sure my wife is gonna fill the other side with random jewellery and junk soon enough..


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Awesome work!! Love the fact you can easily expand it in the future too. I might just have to try this myself!


A little tip for you if you do decide to do this. Wrap the felt around whatever you use for your dividers first and then measure your spacing. I ran into this problem with a display case I made. I mocked it up with my dividers bare and when I went to assemble it I realized my rows were going to be too tight. The felt adds to the overall thickness of the dividers so if you measure your row spacing first, then wrap your dividers your row spacing will be off. For this drawer I cut four blocks of wood 1 1/4" wide to use as spacers between the dividers to keep my row widths on point as I screwed them in. Anyway, it's a fun little project with little consequence if it doesn't work out. I only put holes in the bottom of the drawer and that can be covered up if you ever decide you just want to put clothes in it again.

There are lots of different materials and colours out there, there are no rules that say it has to be black felt. Have fun with it and post pictures if you do it!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Barfett said:


> A little tip for you if you do decide to do this. Wrap the felt around whatever you use for your dividers first and then measure your spacing. I ran into this problem with a display case I made. I mocked it up with my dividers bare and when I went to assemble it I realized my rows were going to be too tight. The felt adds to the overall thickness of the dividers so if you measure your row spacing first, then wrap your dividers your row spacing will be off. For this drawer I cut four blocks of wood 1 1/4" wide to use as spacers between the dividers to keep my row widths on point as I screwed them in. Anyway, it's a fun little project with little consequence if it doesn't work out. I only put holes in the bottom of the drawer and that can be covered up if you ever decide you just want to put clothes in it again.
> 
> There are lots of different materials and colours out there, there are no rules that say it has to be black felt. Have fun with it and post pictures if you do it!


Good point!! That hadn't occurred to me!

Currently I have my small collection in an ikea felt divider in the wardrobe, but I want to make a hidden drawer under this shelf that can slide out with the watches in, so that they are hopefully hidden if we are ever unlucky enough to get broken into.


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Good point!! That hadn't occurred to me!
> 
> Currently I have my small collection in an ikea felt divider in the wardrobe, but I want to make a hidden drawer under this shelf that can slide out with the watches in, so that they are hopefully hidden if we are ever unlucky enough to get broken into.


That sounds very cool! You definitely want to keep those PAM's safe!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Barfett said:


> That sounds very cool! You definitely want to keep those PAM's safe!


Sadly they're not as expensive as they look


----------

